# Molly Girl



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

February 26, 1992 - February 7, 2011. She just couldn't make it to her 19th birthday.
I will give you her life story when I can.
Tears


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry.....of the many cats I've had my oldest was 18-3/4 yrs. My neighbour's cat just past 22 yrs., had to be put down recently. He was an indoor/outdoor DSH "tuxedo" neuter.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Molly. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. atback


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

i am very sorry for your loss..she lived a long and wonderful life!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I'm so sorry to hear that. At least she lived a good life.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Molly lived a good, long life. I'm sure my Smokey was there to greet her as she crossed the Bridge.atback


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Molly. It must be very difficult to say goodbye after so many years together. We'd love to hear her story when you feel up to telling it.


----------



## ThatCatGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your Molly. I look forward to reading about her as well when you are ready.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

*Molly's story*

Molly Girl February 26, 1992 – February 7, 2011
I just bought my first home and my little God daughter decided I needed a companion to come home to so I wouldn’t be lonely. Little did she know how much of a companion Molly would be.
The Condo was four levels, lots of room for a little one. I was afraid she wouldn’t be able to climb the stairs, well that didn’t last long as she was a terror up and down all day and night long. She didn’t like anyone but me and sometimes not even me. She was not a lap kitty but liked sitting between me and the end of the sofa and stare at Louie (Boyfriend at the time, husband now). She loved listening to music, Pink Floyd her favorite.
When she was spayed they kept her overnight which turned out for the good as she tore out all her staples and ended up staying an extra night. She was also sneaky. When I left for work one day she got out without my knowing. When I got home and no one to greet me I started looking. Found her next door sleeping in their dog house. Lucky for her they didn’t have a dog. With Molly there was never a dull moment.
Next big adventure was the move to Hawaii. She had to be in quarantine for a month. She became very good at giving stink eye. She loved being able to go outside with us during the day. We have an acre to explore. About four months after moving a loving and scared kitty decided she liked our house. Molly was mean to her and would hiss walk to the house and stay. Beans didn’t care this was going to be her house with or without Molly’s approval. The two never really became friends but tolerated each other. Molly stayed in the house and Beans on the Lanai a sliding glass window separating the two. This lasted 13 almost 14 years. 
Two years ago a neighbors kitty decided our house was the place to be and joined the other two neither girls liked or likes the now big boy. He is in his terrible twos but knows that the girls were/is in charge and he better behave or they would swat him.
Molly loved paper bags and her Grandma would mail her them for birthdays and Christmas. Last year Molly really slowed down. I had to get stairs so she could climb in bed with us. She loved laying in her bed by the TV in the living room but ignored her bags.
The weekend before she passed I got out the quilt my Grandma made me in the 60’s and laid down with her. It was for my first baby unknown to Grandma would be Molly Girl. The blanket was yellow with kitties lying on clouds surrounded by stars and moons. This really made me cry. Beans came in and gave her a kiss good bye.
 Oh how I miss my little girl. But oh how I know she is so much better off. I asked the doctor how she could cope with putting babies to sleep and she said “I would much rather help them pass than see them suffer. You are doing the right thing.” Sigh
Molly would have been 19 February 26th.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a lovely story. The part about your quilt brought a tear to my eye. Molly sounds like she was a wonderful friend over the years. You're very lucky to have been able to share so many good times with her, although I know how hard it must be to finally say goodbye. Rest in peace little Molly...you are loved and you will be missed.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss. 

that is a beautiful story, it brought a tear to my eyes as well.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

What a wonderful story and life the two of you shared together. Molly sounds like such a lively and sassy little personality. It also sounds like she loved life with her human mama. I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure Molly is on the other side, rolling on a patch of grass in the sunshine, purring away, waiting for the day that mommy comes and joins her. Rest in peace lovely Molly~


----------

